# [Udev ] Non création de /dev/video0 et du lien /dev/video

## Jacqueline

Bonjour !

 Ce n'est pas avec Gentoo, mais je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse ailleurs.. ni sur le forum French  et général..

 Au reboot je ne retrouve pas le periph /dev/video0 ni son lien symbolique /dev/video  pour ma carte TV..

Je suis obligée de les créer à la main avec mknod et ln chaque fois !  

 j'ai pensé à udev ,  j'ai un peu regardé le man..

et j'ai trouvé dans les règles : /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules ceci pour la section video..

Apparemment ça devrait me créer ce periph /dev/video

 *Quote:*   

> # video/graphics
> 
> SUBSYSTEM=="video4linux",	GROUP="video"
> 
> SUBSYSTEM=="graphics"		GROUP="video"
> ...

 

 bin ça marche pas.. il faut que je les crée à la main et là Kdetv trouve le periph et  ça marche..en video composite sur le décodeur de ma livebox ! avec un cable à 15 euros.. ( pas la peine de demander à Orange ils savent rien de ce qu'ils vendent. )

 c'est une carte Tv PCI, je ne vois pas ce que ça fout dans udev, puisque ce periph y sera toujours..

 j'ai essayé  udevmonitor : il ne se passe rien en lançant l'appli Kdetv, par contre lorsque je branche mon imprimante, ça débite des infos !

 J'ai cru comprendre dans un tuto quelconque mais assez peu détaillé que udev , ça créait un periph lors d'une connection à chaud ou bien en lançant une appli..  et ils nous renvoient tranquillement dans les règles de udev : démerdez vous avec ça !

http://www.linux-france.org/article/kafkafr/node19.html

 je ne maîtrise pas assez et apparemment la video n'est pas oubliée..dans ces règles..

 si qqun peut m'aiguiller un peu en fonction de ces éléments un peu vagues puisque ce n'est pas une Gentoo., je le remercie par avance

 j'ai bien imaginé aussi de rajouter  ça dans un script de démarrage..au moins ce serait fait !

 *Quote:*   

> Si les périphériques "/dev/video" et "/dev/video0" n'existent pas, alors vous devez les créer manuellement comme suit :
> 
>     * cd /dev/
> 
>     * mknod video0 c 81 0
> ...

 

 sionon , je suis obligée de le refaire chaque fois à la main..

linux-6zgh:/home/jacqueline # udevinfo --version

udevinfo, version 103

Merci ! 

Jacqueline

 PS : j'ai un autre problème à régler avec Kmplayer pour la T V ( parce que Kmplayer peut enregistrer fcilement la TV contrairement à Kdetv :  encore des erreurs ioctl j'ai les logs , mais ce n'est pas une mince affaire !  c'est tout ce qui me reste à régler avant de me remettre à la Gentoo.. j'ai rien oublié, elle est là , elle attend !   :Very Happy:   Finalement c'est moins chiant qu'un autre distrib lorsque qqchose merde et y a jamais personne pour répondre dès que ça sort un peu de l'ordinaire..  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## titoucha

Je te mets la ligne qui concerne la vidéo dans mon fichier /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules 

```
KERNEL=="video[0-9]*",  NAME="v4l/video%n", SYMLINK+="video%n", GROUP="video"
```

----------

## Scullder

Complètement pas hasard, t'as pas oublié le module videodev ?

----------

## Desintegr

J'ai déjà eu un problème similaire mais avec le DVB seulement (télévision numérique).

Les nodes de /dev/dvb/ n'étaient pas créés correctement au démarrage.

Le moyen le plus simple que j'ai trouvé, c'était de mettre les différents modules pour le DVB en module et non en dur.

Je n'ai pas trop compris pourquoi...

Ton problème est peut-être similaire au mien.

----------

## Jacqueline

@titouchat .

Merci ! oui ma ligne ne ressemble pas trop à la tienne.. ? c'est peut être le pb de ma distrib qui a voulu innover   :Rolling Eyes: 

 J'essayerais à la première occase pour le prochain reboot( je me suis dépannée avec un script en attendant..)

@Scullder 

 Merci aussi ..  j'étais sure de rien pour videodev,   mais c'est bon : avec lsmod il y est..

 @Desintegr

 Dans cette distrib , tout est en module externe..

Mais je me marre bien de chercher quoique parfois on sait plus vraiment où chercher..    et s'il n'y vait que ça   :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

[OT]  Tiens, Jacqueline ! y'avais longtemps ^^

Nan, tu ne nous reviens pas sous Arch au moins  ?   :Razz:  [/OT]

----------

## titoucha

Elle est sous OpenSuse.

----------

## Jacqueline

Sans vouloir abuser, mais là je sèche vraiment..

 Je suis à fond dans mes modiules Tv pour essayre de comprndre le role de chacun..

Deux jours pour trouver une définition simple du rôle de v4l2

 "driver de la carte Tv por Xorg"

dans Xorg.conf , section modules , j'ai bien un load v4l2 !  contente d'avoir trouvé ça !( à quoi ça sert et qui le charge   :Smile:  )

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Module"
> 
>   Load         "v4l2"
> 
>   Load         "dbe"
> ...

 

  après un reboot 

 Grace au script car pas encare eu le temps de  m'occuper de udev  j'ai bien mon /dev/video0 et  son lien..

j'ai un fichier de log pour Xorg  !

 et j'ai trouvé ça !

 *Quote:*   

> (II) LoadModule: "v4l2"
> 
> (WW) Warning, couldn't open module v4l2
> 
> (II) UnloadModule: "v4l2"

 

pourtant avec lsmod j'ai ça..

 *Quote:*   

> videodev               42624  1 cx88xx
> 
> v4l1_compat            28548  1 videodev
> 
> v4l2_common            41472  1 videodev

 

Dans /sys/module  j'ai  ça  mais c'est v4l2_common le nom du module

 *Quote:*   

> linux-6zgh:/sys/module # ls
> 
> 8250             ip6_tables      printk
> 
> aamatch_pcre     ip6t_REJECT     processor
> ...

 

Je pige pas qui c'est qui m'a chargé ce v4l2 common, j'ai encore pas lancé la KdeTV..

 Ca me charge le driver son de la carte Tv  "cx88_alsa", alors qu'il ne set à rien puisque le cson sort sur un jack à l'arrière et pas sur le port PCI, alors que j'avais dit dans la conf de la carte TV que le son n'était pas connecté au bus PCI...

 c'est un script  de init.d qui lit ce fichier alsa.state pour chercher les modules son à installer

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> state.CX8811 {
> 
> 	control.1 {
> ...

 

Mon /etc/modprobe.conf

y a plein de trucs que je n'utilise pas , comme le RAID et le floppy le buetooth qui ne sont pas commentés ..

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # Copyright (c) 1996-2002 SuSE Linux AG Nuernberg, Germany.
> 
> # All rights reserved.
> ...

 

par contre ya pas de modprobe .d

  le /etc/modprobe.conf.local

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # please add local extensions to this file
> 
> #

 

Par contre je dois charger le module vidéo de la carteTC : cx8800 à la main avec modprobe et enfin KDETV marche !

 C'est pas moi qui ait mis le bazar dans les confs , avant ça marchait bien , mais je m'en souviens, c'est juste après avoir essayé une autre appli TV que ça m'a mis le souq..( mais j'ai j'ai oublié laquelle )

 Tout de suite après je me suis retrouvée avec la TV en N&B avec v4l2 et j'ai la couleur sur v4l ,  et puis je découvre le reste  d'abord udev qui ne créait plus le perih /dev/video0

 Je trouve que c'est bien fragile comme install..

 j'ai le sentiment que ce fichier /etc/modprobe.conf, il est un peu préparé à l'avance avec  plus ou moins avec des #, mais lors de l'install de ma carte Tv , ils zappent complètement ce fichier  et ils font leur cuisine je sais pas où..

 J'ai parfois le sentiment que certaines distribs configurent la Tv à l'arrache !

Bon pas grave, car  je ne saurais pas le faire sur gentoo pour le moment  et ça m'apprend un peu.. Je me fais les dents avec toutes ces conneries..

 Mais j'avoue que là je sèche un peu..

je comprends bien que vous ne pouvez pas m'aider pour Open suse, mais même chez les susiens  je n'aurais pas de réponse ..y avait que Titouchat qui aurait pu répondre à ce genre de questions.. bin l'est parti   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

 Mais juste sur le principe ou avoir votre avis sur la question...

 Ne serait ce que le pb pour xorg de v4l2 et v4l2_common.. 

 J'ai passé trois jours dans ce bazar de la TV pour linux.. Ca va j'aime bien fouiner ..

 Merci  à plus..

jacqueline

----------

## Jacqueline

bon j'ai résolu un gros problème .: 

Le passage de la TV en N&B  c'est lorsque j'utilise  Kmplayer pour regarder la Tv ( ça marche pas , qu'on choisisse mplayer ou xine.. il ya des messages d'erreur ioctl  dans le log ..) ca m'a foutu discrètement la saturation au mini.. donc  : N&B :  on se serait cru au ciné-club sur FR3   :Laughing: 

Bon y a pas de fichier de conf pour v4l2   ( c'est "space" ce truc qui marche avec des ioctl ) et je pouvais toujours chercher le fichier de conf ....  :Evil or Very Mad: 

 Merci xawtv en console..  

Reste que je n'ai pas trouvé où et qui lance v4l2_common..   ( est ce qu'on passerait pas par un alias ???  parce que c'est le seul endroit où je l'ai trouvé ( une ligne avec un v4l2 machin pouet truc ctl...)

 j'ai commenté tous les trucs inutiles ds mon modprobe.conf et ça marche !   l'autre il a écrit qu'il ne fallait pas éditer son fichier..   (c'est pour que la bleusaill trouve tout tout prêt , juste besoin d'un clic  

et donc personne n'y touche.. et les autres lancent leurs modules un peu partout avec des scripts et des fois on trouve pas ! 

 j'ai viré toutes les cochonneries qui servent à rien dans le lancement des services tant qu'à faire  : mono arpamor, postfix, ssh et d 'autres.. ( j'ai bien le temps de les remettre si j'en ai beoin )

  Pour UDEV  j'ai une idée ... qq part j'ai trouvé un fichier de règles udev  d' alsa ! 

 Quelle idée la carte son est sur la CM, je ne vais pas l'arracher .. c'est du coldplug 

 j'ai bien peur qu'il y ait un autre fichier de règles pirates pour la vidéo dans une des applis et que ça m'ait mis le souq.. lorsque je l'ai lancé..

 j'ai trouvé un message dans un forum  où le gars avec sa webcam et sa télé, avec udev ,  les périphs changeaient de numéro et les applis n'étaient plus configurées correctement...

 Ma carte TV c'est une PCI, je ne la déconnecte jamais donc pas besoin de passer par udev, l'APN et le jour où j'ai une webcam,  se mettront à la suite avec udev.. non ?

jacquleline.

----------

## Jacqueline

J'ai  trouvé cette super doc, pour aborder udev..

http://casteyde.christian.free.fr/system/linux/guide/online/c7287.html

 Le père Casteyde il est vraiment trop fort .. c'est pas la première fois que je lis ses docs, ( plusieurs lectures sont tout de même nécessaires.. )

J'aime bien l'exemple  avec le nommage différent de plusieurs clés USB... 

 Je crois que je vais finir par aimer udev    :Very Happy: 

.

 C'est autant d'appris pour finir ma gentoo..  :Very Happy:    I love gentoo !

 Chaque fois que j'ai un souci avec une autre distrib, je me dis comment je ferais sur Gentoo..

 et inversement , le petit passage par Gentoo, m'a apporté pas mal de trucs pour les autres distribs..

Jacqueline

----------

## truc

En tout cas c'est très sympa de nous faire les retours sur ton problème, car d'autres que moi, doivent certainement suivre également ton histoire, et ça serait frustrant si on n'avait pas le dénouement  :Laughing: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## polytan

+1, Que de longs posts bien expliqués  :Smile:  !

----------

